# Dwa linuksy

## Xywa

Witam,

Z racji nowego dysku, wygospodarowałem dwie partycje, na których oprócz Gentoo chciałbym testować inne dystrybucje. Na jednej z nich zainstalowałem i bawiłem się nawet Ubuntu-Studio, ale że potrzebowałem Gentoo pilnie do pracy, podczas instalacji GRUBa dla Gentoo odpuściłem sobię dodanie Ubuntu-Studio.

Moje pytanie brzmi, jak teraz ckonfigurować grub.conf, aby dodać Ubuntu-Studio do listy. Problem w tym że w Ubuntu-Studio nie mogę znależć /boot/grub/grub.conf (jako że używa on grub-a 2.0). Poniżej lista tego co mam w /boot Ubuntu-Studio

/boot

```
# ls -l /mnt/Ubuntu-Studio/boot/

total 41772

-rw------- 1 root root  2655857 Jun 28 20:19 System.map-2.6.38-10-generic

-rw------- 1 root root  2654256 Apr 11 05:24 System.map-2.6.38-8-generic

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   730457 Jun 28 20:19 abi-2.6.38-10-generic

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   730039 Apr 11 05:24 abi-2.6.38-8-generic

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   130326 Jun 28 20:19 config-2.6.38-10-generic

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   130313 Apr 11 05:24 config-2.6.38-8-generic

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    12288 Jul 24 00:25 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13181349 Jul 24 00:27 initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13139558 Jul 24 00:15 initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   160988 Oct 22  2010 memtest86+.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   163168 Oct 22  2010 memtest86+_multiboot.bin

-rw------- 1 root root     1369 Jun 28 20:23 vmcoreinfo-2.6.38-10-generic

-rw------- 1 root root     1368 Apr 11 05:26 vmcoreinfo-2.6.38-8-generic

-rw------- 1 root root  4526912 Jun 28 20:19 vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic

-rw------- 1 root root  4523936 Apr 11 05:24 vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic

```

/boot/grub

```
# ls -l /mnt/Ubuntu-Studio/boot/grub/

total 1816

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7276 Jul 23 23:25 915resolution.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10476 Jul 23 23:25 acpi.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4544 Jul 23 23:25 affs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4876 Jul 23 23:25 afs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4900 Jul 23 23:25 afs_be.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1040 Jul 23 23:25 aout.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4540 Jul 23 23:25 at_keyboard.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8028 Jul 23 23:25 ata.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2224 Jul 23 23:25 ata_pthru.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4776 Jul 23 23:25 befs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4788 Jul 23 23:25 befs_be.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4716 Jul 23 23:25 biosdisk.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2400 Jul 23 23:25 bitmap.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2900 Jul 23 23:25 bitmap_scale.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2100 Jul 23 23:25 blocklist.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 Jul 23 23:25 boot.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2564 Jul 23 23:25 boot.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  28232 Jul 23 23:25 bsd.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  13108 Jul 23 23:25 btrfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1996 Jul 23 23:25 bufio.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2364 Jul 23 23:25 cat.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 Jul 23 23:25 cdboot.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2556 Jul 23 23:25 chain.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1644 Jul 23 23:25 cmostest.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2056 Jul 23 23:25 cmp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2830 Jul 23 23:25 command.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2280 Jul 23 23:25 configfile.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  25416 Jul 23 23:25 core.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2864 Jul 23 23:25 cpio.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1608 Jul 23 23:25 cpuid.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    825 Jul 23 23:25 crypto.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4420 Jul 23 23:25 crypto.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4052 Jul 23 23:25 cs5536.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2316 Jul 23 23:25 date.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1868 Jul 23 23:25 datehook.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1241 Jul 23 23:25 datetime.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 Jul 23 23:25 diskboot.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1896 Jul 23 23:25 dm_nv.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5488 Jul 23 23:25 drivemap.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2036 Jul 23 23:25 echo.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  24532 Jul 23 23:25 efiemu.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6452 Jul 23 23:25 efiemu32.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  11018 Jul 23 23:25 efiemu64.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4520 Jul 23 23:25 elf.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1624 Jul 23 23:25 example_functional_test.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5804 Jul 23 23:25 ext2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4536 Jul 23 23:25 extcmd.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5928 Jul 23 23:25 fat.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  11992 Jul 23 23:25 font.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    149 Jul 23 23:25 fs.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2800 Jul 23 23:25 fshelp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2500 Jul 23 23:25 functional_test.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 Jul 23 23:25 g2hdr.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1768 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_arcfour.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8144 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_blowfish.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  35040 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_camellia.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  17568 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_cast5.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2996 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_crc.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  19280 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_des.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3268 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_md4.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4008 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_md5.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2636 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_rfc2268.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  19204 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_rijndael.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9108 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_rmd160.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  16652 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_seed.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  18016 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_serpent.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8848 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_sha1.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3484 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_sha256.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5620 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_sha512.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  11980 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_tiger.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  39736 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_twofish.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  24792 Jul 23 23:25 gcry_whirlpool.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4032 Jul 23 23:25 gettext.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    631 Jul 24 00:14 gfxblacklist.txt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  33716 Jul 23 23:25 gfxmenu.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12216 Jul 23 23:25 gfxterm.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3716 Jul 23 23:25 gptsync.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10240 Jul 23 23:25 grldr.img

-r--r--r-- 1 root root   5365 Jul 24 00:25 grub.cfg

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1024 Jul 24 20:00 grubenv

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8732 Jul 23 23:25 gzio.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4048 Jul 23 23:25 halt.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5200 Jul 23 23:25 hashsum.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7436 Jul 23 23:25 hdparm.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1212 Jul 23 23:25 hello.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2480 Jul 23 23:25 help.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3228 Jul 23 23:25 hexdump.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6028 Jul 23 23:25 hfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5920 Jul 23 23:25 hfsplus.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  39604 Jul 23 23:25 hwmatch.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2852 Jul 23 23:25 iorw.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6244 Jul 23 23:25 iso9660.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5840 Jul 23 23:25 jfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5944 Jul 23 23:25 jpeg.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  28984 Jul 23 23:25 kernel.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4584 Jul 23 23:25 keylayouts.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2028 Jul 23 23:25 keystatus.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  27904 Jul 23 23:25 legacycfg.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10316 Jul 23 23:25 linux.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5728 Jul 23 23:25 linux16.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1024 Jul 23 23:25 lnxboot.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5668 Jul 23 23:25 loadenv.mod

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096 Jul 23 23:25 locale

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2936 Jul 23 23:25 loopback.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4348 Jul 23 23:25 ls.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3644 Jul 23 23:25 lsacpi.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2232 Jul 23 23:25 lsapm.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1724 Jul 23 23:25 lsmmap.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4928 Jul 23 23:25 lspci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6140 Jul 23 23:25 lvm.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1892 Jul 23 23:25 mdraid09.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2248 Jul 23 23:25 mdraid1x.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2072 Jul 23 23:25 memdisk.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2868 Jul 23 23:25 memrw.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3472 Jul 23 23:25 minicmd.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3784 Jul 23 23:25 minix.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3772 Jul 23 23:25 minix2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9312 Jul 23 23:25 mmap.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3255 Jul 23 23:25 moddep.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2368 Jul 23 23:25 msdospart.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12200 Jul 23 23:25 multiboot.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12968 Jul 23 23:25 multiboot2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6708 Jul 23 23:25 nilfs2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 107676 Jul 23 23:25 normal.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9936 Jul 23 23:25 ntfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3532 Jul 23 23:25 ntfscomp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2556 Jul 23 23:25 ntldr.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10260 Jul 23 23:25 ohci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1684 Jul 23 23:25 part_acorn.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1748 Jul 23 23:25 part_amiga.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2112 Jul 23 23:25 part_apple.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2908 Jul 23 23:25 part_bsd.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2300 Jul 23 23:25 part_gpt.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2288 Jul 23 23:25 part_msdos.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1644 Jul 23 23:25 part_sun.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1704 Jul 23 23:25 part_sunpc.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     82 Jul 23 23:25 partmap.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     17 Jul 23 23:25 parttool.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4480 Jul 23 23:25 parttool.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1972 Jul 23 23:25 password.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2976 Jul 23 23:25 password_pbkdf2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1328 Jul 23 23:25 pbkdf2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1188 Jul 23 23:25 pci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2468 Jul 23 23:25 play.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6620 Jul 23 23:25 png.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2660 Jul 23 23:25 probe.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6100 Jul 23 23:25 pxe.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1024 Jul 23 23:25 pxeboot.img

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1332 Jul 23 23:25 pxecmd.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6204 Jul 23 23:25 raid.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1388 Jul 23 23:25 raid5rec.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2876 Jul 23 23:25 raid6rec.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1564 Jul 23 23:25 read.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1120 Jul 23 23:25 reboot.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  42584 Jul 23 23:25 regexp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9796 Jul 23 23:25 reiserfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  15140 Jul 23 23:25 relocator.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4108 Jul 23 23:25 scsi.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2560 Jul 23 23:25 search.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2864 Jul 23 23:25 search_fs_file.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2912 Jul 23 23:25 search_fs_uuid.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2832 Jul 23 23:25 search_label.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7144 Jul 23 23:25 sendkey.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7332 Jul 23 23:25 serial.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    618 Jul 23 23:25 setjmp.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5520 Jul 23 23:25 setpci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4100 Jul 23 23:25 sfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2316 Jul 23 23:25 sleep.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3932 Jul 23 23:25 squash4.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2888 Jul 23 23:25 tar.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    132 Jul 23 23:25 terminal.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3780 Jul 23 23:25 terminal.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12880 Jul 23 23:25 terminfo.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5280 Jul 23 23:25 test.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1428 Jul 23 23:25 test_blockarg.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2700 Jul 23 23:25 testload.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2884 Jul 23 23:25 tga.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1675 Jul 23 23:25 trig.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1272 Jul 23 23:25 true.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6540 Jul 23 23:25 udf.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4668 Jul 23 23:25 ufs1.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4988 Jul 23 23:25 ufs2.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5972 Jul 23 23:25 uhci.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9620 Jul 23 23:25 usb.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4136 Jul 23 23:25 usb_keyboard.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5436 Jul 23 23:25 usbms.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1960 Jul 23 23:25 usbserial_common.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2372 Jul 23 23:25 usbserial_ftdi.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2732 Jul 23 23:25 usbserial_pl2303.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3672 Jul 23 23:25 usbtest.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8964 Jul 23 23:25 vbe.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4884 Jul 23 23:25 vga.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2288 Jul 23 23:25 vga_text.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     33 Jul 23 23:25 video.lst

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  10656 Jul 23 23:25 video.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5508 Jul 23 23:25 video_bochs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5888 Jul 23 23:25 video_cirrus.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  18864 Jul 23 23:25 video_fb.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3660 Jul 23 23:25 videoinfo.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4220 Jul 23 23:25 videotest.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6040 Jul 23 23:25 xfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  31888 Jul 23 23:25 xnu.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1936 Jul 23 23:25 xnu_uuid.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  14440 Jul 23 23:25 xzio.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  24340 Jul 23 23:25 zfs.mod

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6280 Jul 23 23:25 zfsinfo.mod

```

Last edited by Xywa on Tue Aug 02, 2011 3:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sza_ry

Rozwiązanie dla leniwych:

Przekazujesz bootowanie do drugiego Linuxa tak samo jak do każdego innego systemu.

Masz dzięki temu dostępne opcje z bootloadera drugiego systemu.

----------

## Xywa

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> Rozwiązanie dla leniwych:
> 
> Przekazujesz bootowanie do drugiego Linuxa tak samo jak do każdego innego systemu.
> 
> Masz dzięki temu dostępne opcje z bootloadera drugiego systemu.

 

Probowałem dopisać do gruba opcje tak jak dla Windowsa - nie poszło

```
title Ubuntu-Studio-XP

rootnoverify (hd0,9)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Tak ja dla Gentoo - startuje a po chwili (kernel panic)

```
title Ubuntu-Studio

root (hd0,9)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic root=/dev/sda10
```

Domyslam się że trzeba coś jeszcze dodać, tylko nie wiem co (jakby na ubuntu był grub-1 to bym sobie skopiował dane z grub.conf).

----------

## sebas86

W katalogu boot masz przygotowane ramdyski (initrd), które na 99% zawierają potrzebne moduły oraz (rzadziej) jakieś dodatkowe skrypty startowe.

Możesz zajrzeć i pokazać co jest w /boot/grub/grub.conf? Warto też zajrzeć do /etc/grub.d.

Powinno zadziałać coś podobnego do tego:

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5
```

----------

## sza_ry

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Probowałem dopisać do gruba opcje tak jak dla Windowsa - nie poszło
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Prawdopodobnie instalowałeś bootloader Ubuntu na pierwszych sektorach dysku, a powinien być zainstalowany na pierwszych sektorach partycji ubuntu (tak jak to robi windows).

Przy instalacji na pierwszych sektorach dysku każdy kolejny system nadpisuje (usuwa) poprzednie instalacje.

Trzeba się zdecydować który system służy do wybierania systemów.

Jeżeli w Twojej konfiguracji podrzędny ma być Ubuntu odśwież instalację bootloadera (na pierwszych sektorach partycji Ubuntu). Dla Gentoo robi się to przez chroot, grub, root (hd0,9), setup (hd0,9). Ubuntu nie znam, pewnie jest jakieś graficzne narzędzie naprawy instalacji (przynajmniej takie ma np Pardus). Trzeba tylko pamiętać że najczęściej nie jest to standardowe ustawienie miejsca instalacji bootloadera.

Przepraszam składnia poleceń z głowy, mogą być literówki. Dawno tego nie robiłem.

Drugi sposób działa do pierwszej aktualizacji jajka. Przynajmniej u mnie  :Wink:  Zawsze zapominałem zaktualizować wpisy grub.confa w systemie nadrzędnym.

----------

## Jacekalex

Banalne:

np u mnie Debian na /dev/sda7:

```
title         Debian 2.6.39-0.slh.8-aptosid-686  (hd0,6)

root          (hd0,6)

kernel        /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.39-1.slh.8-aptosid-686 root=/dev/sda7 vga=0x318 nosplash ro quiet

initrd        /boot/initrd.img-2.6.39-1.slh.8-aptosid-686

title         Debian 3.0.0-rc4-686-pae  (hd0,6)

root          (hd0,6)

kernel        /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-rc4-686-pae root=/dev/sda7 ro single  vga=792

initrd         /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-rc4-686-pae
```

w /boot/grub/grub.conf

Mój grub:

```
qlist -IvU grub

sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10 (ncurses)
```

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## Xywa

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prawdopodobnie instalowałeś bootloader Ubuntu na pierwszych sektorach dysku, a powinien być zainstalowany na pierwszych sektorach partycji ubuntu (tak jak to robi windows).
> 
> Przy instalacji na pierwszych sektorach dysku każdy kolejny system nadpisuje (usuwa) poprzednie instalacje.
> ...

 

[1] A jak to sprawdzić, gdzie jest zainstalowany bootloader?

[2] U mnie obecnie, system startuje, ale dochodzi do pewnego momentu, że działa jakby tryb awaryjny. Ponizej zdjęcie, jak to teraz wygląda:

http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/8051/ekran.gif

Zauważcie (ostatnia linijka) że działa obsługa czytnika kart na usb (gdy wyjąłem kartę z laptopa żeby zrobić zdjęcie)

[3] Obecnie mam:

```
title Gentoo

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda5

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

title Ubuntu-Studio

root (hd0,9)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda10

initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic
```

----------

## sebas86

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> [2] U mnie obecnie, system startuje, ale dochodzi do pewnego momentu, że działa jakby tryb awaryjny. Ponizej zdjęcie, jak to teraz wygląda:
> 
> http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/8051/ekran.gif
> 
> Zauważcie (ostatnia linijka) że działa obsługa czytnika kart na usb (gdy wyjąłem kartę z laptopa żeby zrobić zdjęcie)
> ...

 

Skrypty nie rozpoznają głównej partycji spróbuj przypisać argument real_root do root i wywalić real_root:

```
title Ubuntu-Studio

root (hd0,9)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic root=/dev/sda10

initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic
```

Odpowiada to przykładowi podanemu przez Jacekalex, chociaż to Debian to Ubuntu ma identyczne wpisy, więc powinno zadziałać.

----------

